# churro



## Anate

Hola a todos. Leyendo el comentario de un forero mexicano sobre el significado de la palabra *churro* me ha asaltado una duda.En España y en México (por lo que él cuenta) *churro* significa que no vale gran cosa. Pero tengo entendido que en Argentina es todo lo contrario: muy bueno. ¿Podrían decirme qué usos se le da en el resto de América?
Por ej: "Esa peli es un churro" _____muy mala
          "Qué churro te queda ese pantalón" __________te queda estupendamente.
un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Nokk

El comentario ha sido mío xD

Pues interesante que en Argentina signifique lo contrario. En México "churro" no se utiliza para algo malo en general, solamente para las películas (y quizá para una obra de teatro o similares...)

Recuerdo que en un diccionario de "lengua mexicana" que tenía hace muchos años se decía que lo de "churro" se aplica cuando la película es aburrida y parece alargarse indefinidamente, como un churro.


----------



## Aserolf

Bueno, en México *'churro'* (clic) es también una deliciosa repostería!
Fuera del ámbito alimenticio es exactamente como se ha planteado - algo que no vale.
~Saludos ;o)


----------



## clares3

Aserolf said:


> Bueno, en México *'churro'* (clic) es también una deliciosa repostería!
> Fuera del ámbito alimenticio es exactamente como se ha planteado - algo que no vale. ~Saludos ;o)


Igual por España: los churros son buenos por la mañana, para desayunar, pero a partir del desayuno todo lo que sea un churro es una cosa que no merece la pena, película, coche, programa de televisión, aparato, etc...


----------



## pejeman

Churro lo usamos también para expresar que algo se logró inesperadamente.

- Ese gol fue de churro.

- Pasé ese examen de puro churro. (No había estudiado).


----------



## ACQM

pejeman said:


> Churro lo usamos también para expresar que algo se logró inesperadamente.
> 
> - Ese gol fue de churro.
> 
> - Pasé ese examen de puro churro. (No había estudiado).



Eso para mí es "de chorra":

chorra.

1. f. coloq. Casualidad, suerte.

Otra cosa es que el gol fuera un churro, o sea, muy malo, feo; aunque si era gol valía como el más bonito.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Como adjetivo, en Uruguay, "churro" es ponderativo:_ esa chica es muy churra_ (bonita, linda);  _estás muy churro_ (estás muy elegante). Como sustantivo, a diferencia de lo que explica Clares,  la gente de estos lados come los churros no solo al desayuno, a pesar de que por cierto son un atentado a la salud.


----------



## clares3

pejeman said:


> Churro lo usamos también para expresar que algo se logró inesperadamente.
> 
> - Ese gol fue de churro. -


Cierto, se me olvidó esa acepción.


----------



## clares3

Afogutu said:


> Como sustantivo, a diferencia de lo que explica Clares,  la gente de estos lados come los churros no solo al desayuno, a pesar de que por cierto son un atentado a la salud.


c 
No sé, entonces, estimado amigo, si hablamos de los mismos churros;  los de este lado son dulces pues se azucaran abundantemente después de fritosy, por tanto, adecuados a desayunos y meriendas.
Por cierto,  en Murcia llamamos churros a lo que los demás llaman porras (gruesos y fritos en forma de serpiente enroscada); a lo que los demás llaman churros (delgados, estriados y en forma de lazo o de palito) les decimos nosotros "churros madrileños".


----------



## Ruize

Quizá algún día también te encuentres con esa palabra en su otro sentido, también muy utilizado: un cigarro de mariguana. 

Ej. Anoche, Fidelito y Huguito estaban en la esquina atizándose con unos churrotes (fumando mariguana).

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Los *churros de harina*, espolvoreados con azúcar y canela y acompañados de un chocolate humeante son deliciosos. No sé si hagan daño pero a mí encantan, sobre todo en la merienda. 

Los churros que se fuman esos sí son dañinos, sin duda.


----------



## ACQM

pejeman said:


> Los churros de harina, espolvoreados con azúcar y canela y acompañados de un chocolate humeante son deliciosos. No sé si hagan daño pero a mí encantan, sobre todo en la merienda.
> 
> Los churros que se fuman esos sí son dañinos, sin duda.



En España los churros con chocolate siempre por la mañana de un día festivo, incluso acabando de llegar de la discoteca (algo que se está volviendo "típico" de Año Nuevo).

Pero por aquí no hay churros de marihuana, sólo porros, petas, canutos,...


----------



## Aserolf

clares3 said:


> No sé, entonces, estimado amigo, si hablamos de los mismos churros; los de este lado son dulces pues se azucaran abundantemente después de fritos, por tanto, adecuados a desayunos y meriendas.
> Por cierto, en Murcia llamamos churros a lo que los demás llaman porras (gruesos y fritos en forma de serpiente enroscada) - *serán estos ??*; a lo que los demás llaman churros (delgados, estriados y en forma de lazo o de palito) les decimos nosotros "churros madrileños".


 Pues en México se conocen sólo como *'churros'* sean estirados, enroscados o en forma de lazo; por las calles es muy común ver 'churreros' vendiendo sus 'churros' y los ponen en una mesita (son como los de la *1a foto* - una tira larga enroscada), luego los cortan de un mismo tamaño y los ponen en bolsitas de papel - aunque ahora ya hay los famosos *"churros rellenos"* (clic) que aparte de agregarles ingredientes extras también traen consigo una carga de culpa que no sabes si contar calorías o hartarte hasta que tu 'panza' te pida misericordia.
Además, se comen a cualquier hora del día!  Los encuentras en establecimientos o en puestecitos ambulantes...


----------



## clares3

Hola de nuevo
Para complicar más la cosa compruebo que los churros de allá tienen el grosor de los churros de acá pero la forma de las porras de acá 
(¿Es que no hay un madrileño que sepa poner unos churros de lazo como los pone Aserolf, que pinchas en la letra y salen?)


----------



## Nokk

Los churros (repostería) en México son muy similares a los de España y otros países, si no me equivoco. 

Me ha llamado la atención el primer comentario de Aserolf:



> Fuera del ámbito alimenticio es exactamente como se ha planteado - algo que no vale.



Para mí, "churro" en este sentido despectivo se utiliza exclusivamente para las películas (o, como dije, quizá también para obras de teatro, vídeos, programas, etc.)

Yo nunca llamaría "churro" a un coche o a un aparato, como parece que se puede hacer en España. Un coche que no vale sería un "cacharro" o algo parecido, pero no un "churro". Puede ser que sea diferente en otras partes de la República.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Aquí tienes clares. Pero que conste que los churros más famosos de Madrid también tienen forma de palote.
 De lo que no estoy tan segura es de que se pueda decir por aquí "este coche es un churro",  más bien diría "este coche se ha quedado hecho un churro (después de un  trastazo, imagino).


----------



## Jonno

Yo diría que en España el uso de "churro" en sentido despectivo normalmente es sinónimo de "chapuza": algo hecho sin arte ni cuidado.

Una película puede ser un churro, un gol en un partido de fútbol puede ser un churro (además de que aquí también puede meterse "de churro" o "de puro churro", como ha comentado Pejeman más arriba), un cuadro o una foto hechos por un aficionado pueden ser churros... pero un coche o una tostadora no serían un churro salvo que al fabricarlo les haya salido algo mal y se caiga a pedazos o funcione incorrectamente 


Edito: ... De hecho ahora veo que es exactamente lo que dice el DRAE  
churro
2. m. coloq. chapuza (‖ obra sin arte ni esmero).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

clares3 said:


> c
> No sé, entonces, estimado amigo, si hablamos de los mismos churros; los de este lado son dulces pues se azucaran abundantemente después de fritosy, por tanto, adecuados a desayunos y meriendas.
> Por cierto, en Murcia llamamos churros a lo que los demás llaman porras (gruesos y fritos en forma de serpiente enroscada); a lo que los demás llaman churros (delgados, estriados y en forma de lazo o de palito) les decimos nosotros "churros madrileños".


Sí, estimado, hablamos de lo mismo. Los churros son tradición española. Lo que no sé es por qué en España los comen solo al desayuno. Aquí se comen más bien a la merienda, a media tarde. En verano nadie les hinca el diente; ideales en invierno.


----------



## Jonno

No es verdad que en España sólo se coman en el desayuno, clares3 ha mencionado también la merienda. En España las churrerías están abiertas durante todo el día, y te puedes comer un chocolate con churros para merendar sin ningún problema. Son muy típicas las churrerías móviles instaladas en un remolque que va de feria en feria, y a veces se queda aparcada un tiempo aunque no haya feria. Sirven los churros en un cucurucho de papel para comer en la calle.


----------



## Nokk

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> De lo que no estoy tan segura es de que se pueda decir por aquí "este coche es un churro",  más bien diría "este coche se ha quedado hecho un churro (después de un  trastazo, imagino).



Eso ya es más fácil de imaginar y entender xD


----------



## rascacielos25

hola a todos


----------



## rascacielos25

creo que es algo delicioso


----------



## emm1366

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Como adjetivo, en Uruguay, "churro" es ponderativo:_ esa chica es muy churra_ (bonita, linda); _estás muy churro_ (estás muy elegante). Como sustantivo, a diferencia de lo que explica Clares, la gente de estos lados come los churros no solo al desayuno, a pesar de que por cierto son un atentado a la salud.


 Igual en Colombia. La diferencia es que los churros (pan dulce) no son un atentado contra la salud.


----------



## pejeman

rascacielos25 said:


> creo que es algo delicioso


 
Hola y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

emm1366 said:


> Igual en Colombia. La diferencia es que los churros (pan dulce) no son un atentado contra la salud.


¿Puedes poner un vínculo a una foto de los churros colombianos? Aquí una de churros en un café montevideano.  No son precisamente comida sana, pero en fin, sarna con gusto no pica, como dicen.
Saludos


----------



## torrebruno

Que no, que noooo. Que lo que se come de desayuno, o de merienda, migados en el café o el chocolate no son ni churros ni porras. Son *calentitos*, ignorantes.
Bueno, también admito *tejeringos*.
Un saludo.

http://sevillapedia.wikanda.es/wiki/Calentitos


----------



## emm1366

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Puedes poner un vínculo a una foto de los churros colombianos? Aquí una de churros en un café montevideano. No son precisamente comida sana, pero en fin, sarna con gusto no pica, como dicen.
> Saludos


 Don Adolfo:

Difícil tarea.

Estoy en mi estación de trabajo y este equipo tiene muchas restricciones. Logré ver la foto y son casi iguales. Pueden o no llevar relleno y normalmente son hechos de forma circular. Es casi una fritura.


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> Bueno, también admito *tejeringos*.


 
¿Y "jeringos"? Oído, como forma habitual, en áreas de Córdoba.


----------



## Anate

Mmmm se me hace la boca agua con tantas fotos de churros o tejeringos (que también conozco), pero digo yo... ¿los churros rellenos se comen fríos o calientes? más me parecen pastas de té ...
A ver si aparecen nuestros amigos argentinos para opinar sobre el adjetivo 'churro'.


----------



## cacarulo

En orden cronológico:
Desde siempre churro fue la fritura espolvoreada con azúcar (ahora edito y pongo imagen). Agrego: los churros de por aquí son similares a los que muestran Aserolf y Pejeman.
Durante mucho tiempo, y cada vez menos, funcionó como adejtivo y también como sustantivo, referidos a una persona bella.
Hará unos diez años aproximadamente que se usa también, aunque no muy masivamente, para nombrar al cigarrillo de marihuana.


----------



## torrebruno

Pinairun said:


> ¿Y "jeringos"? Oído, como forma habitual, en áreas de Córdoba.


No se te escapa ni una...





> En Sevilla y Huelva se los llama _calentitos_ (también se los llamaba _masa frita_), en Jaén _tallos_ y en Granada y en Cádiz _tejeringos_ y *jeringos* en Córdoba. Sin embargo la palabra "churro" ha terminado desbancando las denominaciones locales.



Sacado de este extraordinario artículo de la wiki:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Churro


----------



## utrerana

Pero volviendo al pantalón del principio es verdad que se dice eso de te queda como un churro, es decir, pero imposible (los hay ¿eh? los hay a los que los pantalones les queda como una patada).
Pero ya me conoceis y me gusta rizar el rizo y, por lo menos donde yo vivo, se dice eso " de un churro que te ví" no se qué porras será ni significará pero como hablamos de churros....
¡Ah sí! ya me he acordado! es cuando alguien le pide algo a otra persona y esta última no se lo quiere dar y le contesta: ¡ Te voy a dar un churro que te vi! es decir, nada de nada.
Saluditos a todos, y deseadme suerte entre churro y churro  que mañana tengo examen.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

torrebruno said:


> Sacado de este extraordinario artículo de la wiki:http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Churro


Sí, sí, todo lo extraordinario que tú quieras pero a mí me acaba de decir que recuerdo algo que se hacía antiguamente 


> En Madrid son típicos los churros de lazo que antiguamente se servían insertados en un junco.


----------



## utrerana

Eso no son pestiños?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

No mujer, lo churros de lazo son tal que así (que dicho sea de paso ahora me entero de que son a la madrileña, para mí fue siempre la esencia del churro).

Y ¡suerte entre churro y churro!


----------



## utrerana

Donde yo vivo, los llamamos a esos "churros de papas".
¡Y gracias!


----------



## Pinairun

A estos jeringos me refería. Se fríen formando espiral y no tienen acanaladuras.
No hace mucho que aún los ataban con juncos, no solo antiguamente.


----------



## Pinairun

utrerana said:


> Eso no son pestiños?


 
Nooo, los pestiños son más o menos así.

¡Mucha suerte!


----------



## utrerana

Gracias Pinairun! Ya no se si me quedan neuronas vivas.
Ya ya, me confundí al leer que se insertaban en un junco. La foto que has puesto antes de los " calentitos" "churritos" está haciendo estragos en mis boca y en mi estómago.
Como sigamos así me voy a morir de ganas de comerme un churrito con chocolate como   de "madrugá" en la feria cuando va una de recogida.
¡Besitos!


----------



## clares3

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Aquí tienes clares. Pero que conste que los churros más famosos de Madrid también tienen forma de palote.


Me pasma lo listos que siguen siendo los de la capital, yo, que soy de provincias, soy incapaz de poner unos churoos como los ha puesto Adelaida. Creo que ha quedado claro: los churros en España (salvo en Murcia) tienen el mismo grosor que los churros del otro lado pero no se hacen en forma de serpiente enroscada.


----------



## Anate

clares3 said:


> Creo que ha quedado claro: los churros en España (salvo en Murcia) tienen el mismo grosor que los churros del otro lado pero no se hacen en forma de serpiente enroscada.



También tenemos claro que los churros en general están riquísimos.
Lo que no tengo tan claro es si los *churros rellenos* del otro lado del charco se comen calientes o fríos
Y sobre todo, no tengo nada claro si el uso de la palabra churro como *adjetivo positivo* se usa en Argentina u otros lugares. Lo he oído en algunas películas y bien pudiera ser que ya esté anticuado...

*Utrerana*, la expresión original no sería "el pantalón te queda como un churro" (jejejeje) sino *"el pantalón te sienta o queda churro"
*Sigo esperando comentarios de argentinos.
saludos


----------



## Aserolf

Anate said:


> Lo que no tengo tan claro es si los *churros rellenos* del otro lado del charco se comen calientes o fríos


¡Se comen calientes!  - Aunque si me regalan unos fríos por nada del mundo los despreciaría ... Especialmente en esta mañana fría y ventosa de Colorado! (A Dios gracias, y a quien lo inventó, ahora tenemos microondas!)


----------



## Marxelo

Anate said:


> Hola a todos. Leyendo el comentario de un forero mexicano sobre el significado de la palabra *churro* me ha asaltado una duda.En España y en México (por lo que él cuenta) *churro* significa que no vale gran cosa. Pero tengo entendido que en Argentina es todo lo contrario: muy bueno. ¿Podrían decirme qué usos se le da en el resto de América?
> Por ej: "Esa peli es un churro" _____muy mala
> "Qué churro te queda ese pantalón" __________te queda estupendamente.
> un saludo y gracias de antemano.



Coincido que en Argentina se usó hace ya tiempo como sinónimo de _persona bella_. De todos modos no se usaría en el contexto que mencionás. Es decir, siguiendo tu ejemplo:

En lugar de "*Qué churro te queda ese pantalón*", alguien podría haber dicho "*con ese pantalón estás hecho un churro bárbaro*". 
Pero ya se dejó de usar hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## vante04

Churro en Uruguay se utiliza para expresar la belleza de alguna persona ej: Ese tipo es churro. En otra forma mas vulgar " esta mas fuerte que cadenazo en los dientes".
Churro también es un producto clásico como la torta frita, no se los ingredientes pero deben ser igual que los de las tortas fritas se fritan en grasa o en aceite y tienen una forma muy especial. Los churros, las torta fritas y la garrapiñada clasicos del Parque Rodo, sobre la rambla


----------



## Ibermanolo

clares3 said:


> Por cierto, en Murcia llamamos churros a lo que los demás llaman porras (gruesos y fritos en forma de serpiente enroscada);


 
Aquí también, lo de porra lo reservamos para el último (o el primero, según se mire) "churro" de la rosca, el de la punta, que es más gordo. A los pequeñitos no sé ni como se les llama, no se estilan mucho por aquí.


----------



## Anate

Muchas gracias a todos y especialmente a Aserolf y Marxelo: ya podré descansar tranquila. (hasta la próxima, claro)


----------



## Pacomi50

Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que se inició este hilo pero yo lo acabo de ver y sólo quiero añadir que en en el ámbito billarístico llamamos churro (o tejeringo) a la carambola que se produce de forma diferente a la que pretendía el jugador. Obviamente, del jugador que hace muchos churros, se dice que es un churrero (como el que hace los tejeringos para el desayuno).


----------



## Jonno

Por aquí diríamos que ha hecho la carambola "de puro churro" (de casualidad)


----------



## Aviador

En Chile, igual como en el resto del Cono Sur de Sudamérica, aparte de su significado general de masa dulce, se usa _churro_ para referirse a la belleza de una persona: _¡Es un churro!_ Incluso, se oye frecuentemente con aumentativo: _¡Es un churrazo!_


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú lo mismo que en Chile, churro se usa para calificar a alguien atractivo; y el aumentativo "churrazo" es igual de común. 
Por cierto, volviendo al tema de la masa dulce (el otro sentido de churro) en mi país llamamos churros a dos tipos distintos: los que ya han mencionado aquí, en forma de palitos casi siempre acanalados y a veces rellenos; y estos otros aquí y aquí, rellenos de manjarblanco y que son los que yo personalmente más asocio con el término churro (son los que más consumía en mi infancia; los otros los conocí más tarde y nunca me parecieron tan buenos).


----------



## Aviador

Gracias por la información sobre el uso coloquial de _churro_ y _churrazo_ en Perú, Jorgema.
Respecto de los otros churros , sí, los he probado en Perú y son buenos, pero prefiero lo tradicionales sólo porque me evocan mi infancia, esas vacaciones de verano en Isla Negra, Cartagena (la chilena, claro), Algarrobo y Viña del Mar . Por aquí son los únicos que se consumen.


----------

